# funny steven seagal videos



## drummingman (Oct 20, 2006)

someof you guys may have seen these before but they are just so funny that i had to post them


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 20, 2006)

Now, them's some skills !


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 20, 2006)

lol


----------



## drummingman (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah i can just watch those videos over and over and they never get old.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 20, 2006)

I love it...


----------



## drummingman (Oct 20, 2006)

"hay man,where all the white women at"? lol so funny


----------



## drummingman (Oct 26, 2006)

so what did you all think?


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2006)

drummingman said:


> so what did you all think?



It would be hysterically funny, except that it really _is_ pretty much just Steven Seagal!


----------



## drummingman (Oct 27, 2006)

i love the squint in the cartoon eyes.so funny."so what are you,tuff guyyyy"? LOL


----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2006)

drummingman said:


> i love the squint in the cartoon eyes.so funny."so what are you,tuff guyyyy"? LOL



It's so like SS I had to keep reminding myself it was supposed to be a _cartoon_...


----------

